# Huskee 38" 15hp 13BM660F131



## ctkcomm (Dec 16, 2007)

i just picked up this unit. some parts missing. i found a manual for the engine through Briggs, but i could use the owners manual or parts guide for the tractor.

Model# 286707, Type 0437 01, Code 92062611, MTD 13BM660F131

any help in this would be greatly appreciated. also are there any know issues, i seen a thread pertaining to the tractor model involving connecting rods. thnks in advance, you guys have always been helpful.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can sometimes get owners manuals at the MTD website, with your model and serial number off your equipment.


----------



## ctkcomm (Dec 16, 2007)

I tries that route and was unsuccessful. any other resources?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

call the MTD Customer Support Department at 800-800-7310


----------

